# Modern Unicorn



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I just found this online and thought it was super interesting! Has anyone heard of this before??


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

They do it with goats too. http://lair2000.net/Unicorn_Dreams/Unicorns_Man_Made/unicorns_man_made.html


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow those goats are so cute! haha
I wonder if it effects them at all, having the horn in the wrong spot?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I almost bought a goat like that


----------



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

Those goats actually make pretty good unicorns! Lol


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

That honestly looks like a bad idea can you see a goat trying to head butt with a horn like that. That said it looks cool


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That's what I was thinking, goat crazy 

:crazy:


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey! I actually met Lancelot once! He and his owners were traveling with a Ren Fair through Michigan. It was the late 70's or 80's, before he made the papers. My father just fell in love with him. He must have used a half of a roll of film on the goat. LoL. Thanks for the link to the article.

Erik - twitter @Erik_L1965


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OOOOOOOHHHHH I want one!!!
Have any of you read The Last Unicorn? The description of the unicorn is really cool.



> She did not look anything like a horned horse, as unicorns are often pictured, being smaller and cloven hoofed, and possessing that oldest, wildest grace that horses have never had, that deer have only in a shy, thin imitation and goats in dancing mockery. Her neck was long and slender, making her head seem smaller than it was, and the mane that fell almost to the middle of her back was as soft as dandelion fluff and as fine as cirrus. She had pointed ears and thin legs, with feathers of white hair at the ankles; and the long horn above her eyes shone and shivered with its own seashell light even in the deepest midnight.


Erik, that is really cool!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I posted a thread about the single horned goats awhile back...I thought they were natural at first, but then come to find out, they had been surgically altered to have the single horn like that. I didn't and don't like the sound of that at all.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah I remember the old thread, I dont like the fact that kids were surgically altered for purely cosmetic and quite silly reasons.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Not to condone the practices, but many breeders disbud for cosmetic reasons (though most have very good reasons). That said, I feel the single horn can be quite dangerous. BUT, if the goats are happy and well-loved (which it looks like they are), that's the most important thing.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I wondered if someone would say that. 

I dont think anyone disbuds purely for cosmetic reasons. It is either for safety, or for showing regulations, fencing, market demands etc. not just because they look better without horns. I know there is debate about it but people who disbud believe in their reasons and its not just because they like the look of hornless better (ie. cosmetics). 

The unicorn procedure is far more invasive than disbudding, and done purely because someone thought it would be cool to create a unicorn.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree. My first thought was disbudding is just as bad but its really not. I know it's a safety reason for me.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> I feel the single horn can be quite dangerous.


I was just thinking the same thing, Danielle! The original post shows a BULL with a unicorn horn.  I would not want to tangle with that creature!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

These man made unicorns according to some writings were actually made to protect the herd from predators. The theory was that a predator would be more afraid of being skewered with one horn than any normal horns.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

xymenah said:


> These man made unicorns according to some writings were actually made to protect the herd from predators. The theory was that a predator would be more afraid of being skewered with one horn than any normal horns.


Yep that and apparently it changes the temperament of the animal too, making it more aggressive towards predators. Supposedly.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I would be too if I had a butt ugly horn growing out the middle of my head


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi I know this is an old thread, but I was just reading a popular goat site and the writer there was very adamant that all goats should be disbudded, period. 

I have a small herd of Craigslist specials that all came with horns. I'm now worried that they are all going to become fatally injured. 

Do any of you have goats with horns or are people around here strict disbudders?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Baphomet said:


> Hi I know this is an old thread, but I was just reading a popular goat site and the writer there was very adamant that all goats should be disbudded, period.
> 
> I have a small herd of Craigslist specials that all came with horns. I'm now worried that they are all going to become fatally injured.
> 
> Do any of you have goats with horns or are people around here strict disbudders?


I used to have a herd of five goats that have horns. Hair breeds must have horns to show and most meat breeds are left with horns. Horns are not a death sentence. If they were fine with horns before you read the article they are just as fine now. I prefer my goats with horns. Horns are there to disperse heat from the body as well as protection.


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

xymenah said:


> I used to have a herd of five goats that have horns. Hair breeds must have horns to show and most meat breeds are left with horns. Horns are not a death sentence. If they were fine with horns before you read the article they are just as fine now. I prefer my goats with horns. Horns are there to disperse heat from the body as well as protection.


Ha you have a good point. I probably should just get to sleep and quit reading goat crap!


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

I think if all your goats have horns, then it shouldn't be an issue. The problem that I am having is that one of my goats has a horn that wasn't disbudded properly, and he uses it against my goat that has no horns. That's a problem.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Some people are adamant about disbudding because there's always the chance that a goat could get another goat in the udder; also, if they hook you (accidentally or on purpose) it can be painful. Children are also safer around disbudded goats - though I wouldn't leave a small child unattended with any goat, disbudded or not.

Some people are adamant against it because it hurts the kid.

I can understand both positions. I disbud mine, but I have no problem with people who leave the horns on.  My reasoning is that later in life, if the goat gets ornery and starts using its horns on people, it might end up hurting somebody or being neglected. I'd rather disbud than risk that.


----------

